# Former SVS PB12-Plus



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Does anyone own one of these who can provide some input on this discontinued model? Or perhaps post a link to an archive review? It is the one with 3 ports on the rear with a down firing driver. What year did they end production? Would anyone consider buying a used one over the newer model?


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

This may help you out. Part 4 has measurements.


----------



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Brandon. I'm considering SVS's New PB12-Plus. I liked the appearance of the older model because it looked more like a piece of furniture (end table), meaning the woofer was not visible not to mention the WAF.


----------



## 11B2P (May 18, 2006)

I really like mine.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

There are several reviews out there regarding the older PB12/Plus. Just do a google or yahoo search and you'll find plenty. That said, I prefer my PB12/Plus2 (same cabinet design as the PB12/Plus, although a little larger to accomodate the 2nd driver) over the new Plus design because of the downward firing woofers. Less chance of the drivers getting damaged, and the textured black is vertually indestructable! I've had 15 different subs in the past 12 years, and I don't plan on changing my current SVS PB12/Plus2 anytime soon. It is by far the best performing sub I've owned yet. Mostly used for home theatre in my case. Good luck with your search!


----------

